# Icon RDA by Mike Vapes



## snakevape (20/3/17)

at around $30 the price is insane for this RDA. Hope SA vendors will bring this in

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (20/3/17)

http://www.myvpro.com/pre-order-vandyvape-icon-rda-designed-by-mike-vapes/

Not alot i don't like about this RDA. 
Nice design, three tips plus 510 adapter, squonking pin, side airflow hitting coils directly, very deep juice well and great price. 
Will defo take this one for a spin as well when it enters SA turf.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/3/17)

Looks stunning and a very good price!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (24/3/17)

I been following this one since the first pictures came out and I'm proper excited to try this. Nothing that I don't like. All style tips, solid machining, solid build deck, looks really tidy and a sick price. I agree with @KZOR i will b grabbing on as soon as they come this way!!! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/3/17)

Which is the clone?

this is the geekvape peerless rda with bf pin...check the deck configuration...they the same...


----------



## Coldcat (24/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Which is the clone?
> 
> View attachment 89335
> this is the geekvape peerless rda with bf pin...check the deck configuration...they the same...


Mike Vapes mentioned a few times that he's taken features from other products and combined them to make what he feels is a solid product. Also stated that the RDA is nothing revolutionary and he focused on making a quality and affordable RDA. Think he did pretty well here. Just think that Icon logo is so boring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (25/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Which is the clone?
> View attachment 89335
> this is the geekvape peerless rda with bf pin...check the deck configuration...they the same...


Apparently the owner of Vandy Vape used to be the head designer at Geekvape - but he left and started his own thing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mahir (25/3/17)

Mike Vapes #ftw Best Vape reviewer on YouTube, imo

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (4/4/17)

Hoping SA suppliers bring all of vandy vapes things in, they are putting out products at great prices and havent heard a bad word yet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (4/4/17)

Looks nice and simple enough for a noob , I like the dripping through the 510 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (10/4/17)

anybody know when its landing on our soil ??


----------



## Anneries (11/4/17)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vandy-vape-x-mike-vapes-icon-rda

Looks like it hit SA soil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (11/4/17)

Anneries said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vandy-vape-x-mike-vapes-icon-rda
> 
> Looks like it hit SA soil


You the real MVP Man, looks like next month wont be me saving money lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (11/4/17)

Awe tops thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (11/4/17)

HAVE TO HAVE!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (12/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Which is the clone?
> View attachment 89335
> this is the geekvape peerless rda with bf pin...check the deck configuration...they the same...


The peerless is much better clamp system, single wire can be clamped just using the top section and bigger builds at the bottom. But you right the structure is the same.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vitblitz (13/4/17)

Anneries said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vandy-vape-x-mike-vapes-icon-rda
> 
> Looks like it hit SA soil



Got mine today....bye bye goon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (13/4/17)

Vitblitz said:


> Got mine today....bye bye goon


Give us a basic review man, the public needs to know


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

lol ain't that the truth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vitblitz (13/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Give us a basic review man, the public needs to know



Well there is nothing I can fault on it. Its a sexy, well built, easy to use RDA with the best features from the TOP RDA's in the past. it comes with 3 drip tips (SCORE) I love it, I can def recommend it for Under 500 bucks!

Pros:

Ease of build, S I M P L E
Great hedge air flow & great flavor.
Single or dual coil,
the build deck is so versatile, any thing can fit in there...seriously.
Sexy as hell, 24kpg, the engravings and signatures and under R500
3 drips tips, plus and 510 adapter and goon tips fit.

Cons:

Adjusting the airflow can be a bit stiff, but a little juice lube and no issues.
No other.

Def recommend and IMO better than the goon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

Vitblitz said:


> Well there is nothing I can fault on it. Its a sexy, well built, easy to use RDA with the best features from the TOP RDA's in the past. it comes with 3 drip tips (SCORE) I love it, I can def recommend it for Under 500 bucks!
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



Interesting short review thanks bud , how does it vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vitblitz (13/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Interesting short review thanks bud , how does it vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like a BAAAWS ..........

Get one! def

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (14/4/17)

OK so went it to buy some wire and juice and came out with this as well. ☺
How often should you drip? Probably be very subjective ...but after I drip I get about 6 to 7 good vapes and then the flavour drops off. And then probably another 10 hits with decent plumes but towards the last 5 get cotton ball mouth. But not really dry hits. 
the pics below from when I drip, post drip and when the flavour taps out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/4/17)

Hakhan said:


> OK so went it to buy some wire and juice and came out with this as well.
> How often should you drip? Probably be very subjective ...but after I drip I get about 6 to 7 good vapes and then the flavour drops off. And then probably another 10 hits with decent plumes but towards the last 5 get cotton ball mouth. But not really dry hits.
> the pics below from when I drip, post drip and when the flavour taps out.



That's dripping... 5-7 draws then re-drip. The only time you go 'further' is when you about to switch flavours - then do another 4 or so to get all the flavour out of the wick to ensure the next flavour is not 'tainted' by the current.

Dripping is a 'drag' but well worth every drip...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (14/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> That's dripping... 5-7 draws then re-drip. The only time you go 'further' is when you about to switch flavours - then do another 4 or so to get all the flavour out of the wick to ensure the next flavour is not 'tainted' by the current.
> 
> Dripping is a 'drag' but well worth every drip...
> 
> ...


Thanks
Was rewicking due to dripping some awful juice and discovered the both wicks were broken in the middle. No burnt marks or anything has wicked yesterday afternoon and other that the break in the middle looked as good as new.
Any idea what caused this??


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/4/17)

Broken in the middle? This is a long shot, but can you send a pic or explain it differently?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakhan (14/4/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Broken in the middle? This is a long shot, but can you send a pic or explain it differently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Binned it already. But literally as I pulled one end of wick it just came out ..no tension. Same on the other side. It almost seemed that the wick disintegrated in the middle of the coil.


----------



## Hakhan (14/4/17)

Hakhan said:


> Binned it already. But literally as I pulled one end of wick it just came out ..no tension. Same on the other side. It almost seemed that the wick disintegrated in the middle of the coil.


3id 7 wraps ni80 flatware coming out at just over .2ohms surprisingly vaping very well at 43W


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/4/17)

Sounds like your wicking may be a tad too thin but your pictures look ok... just practice and you'll get there.
When u wick, there must be 'just enough' tension when you pull on either side - it must not be loose and it must not be 'stiff'. 
Remember to use decent cotton - the staple is Cotton Bacon for dripping


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/5/17)

Wuddup guys & gals - please go check out my review of the Icon RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mike_vapes (31/5/17)

Hakhan said:


> OK so went it to buy some wire and juice and came out with this as well. ☺
> How often should you drip? Probably be very subjective ...but after I drip I get about 6 to 7 good vapes and then the flavor drops off. And then probably another 10 hits with decent plumes but towards the last 5 get cotton ball mouth. But not really dry hits.
> the pics below from when I drip, post drip and when the flavor taps out.


If its NI80 20g flat wire Ive been having the same problem no matter what wicking method i use no matter how thick or thin the wick it burns through in the center. buuuuuuuuuut sorted it out last night. just space the coils and u are good to go.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/6/17)

Hi All, has some request on how to build the Icon Rda - so herewith the video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

